# puppy clip hips?



## flufflvr

I have a question for you guys who show poodles. And remember, this question is coming from someone rather clueless. . . I'm wondering why sometimes in the puppy clip they trim the hips so angular... kind of like the first 3 poodle pictures I attached. The poodles are gorgeous. . I'm just wondering if there's a reason for this or is it just a matter of personal preference? Of course this is my own unqualified personal opinion of course, but I really like the rounded look better, like the last 3. It just seems more lifelike rather than mechanical, I guess. I thought maybe if I understood the reasoning behind the clip I'd appreciate it a little better. 

I know...it could be much more angular. . .maybe like the last one? jk


----------



## amerique2

I'm really interested to hear what those who know have to say. I've often wondered the same thing.


----------



## partial2poodles

It shows the correct angulation in the back area. The angles have to add up to 90 degrees. Unless you breed, groom and show, it means nothing. Its just a look! Its all done with fur, removing more, leaving some on. The groom is done to accentuate a nice dog and to camoflage an incorrect dog.


----------



## frostfirestandards

I kinda like them pointy! but thats me....I can't do a puppy clip to save my life!


----------



## skinnydoggz

I just came across this post in a search and wondered about the same thing. Can't the dog's angles be shown without the pointiness? I would think you could soften the edges and still accentuate good points/camouflage weaknesses. Flufflvr, you worded that so nicely (I thought maybe if I understood the reasoning behind the clip I'd appreciate it a little better."). I think the softer trims you posted are gorgeous. I wonder how many pointy dogs win compared to the softer edged dogs. If the pointy look didn't get wins, they wouldn't groom them this way.


----------

